# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  AVZ Ошибка - не найден файл (C:\....\ntoskrnl.exe)

## lesnik26

AVZ не работает на Win 10 x64. Версия 4.45
подскажите решение пожалуйста. При запуске стандартных скриптов 2 и 3 - ошибка и AVZ закрывается.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Если у вас сборка 10586.104, то решения нет. Нужно ждать пока разработчик AVZ исправит ошибку.

----------


## lesnik26

(( в точку, именно эта сборка..

----------

